# Question What do it take to be a Pro



## moeman1 (Apr 2, 2004)

What score's do a pro need to shoot indoor & outdoor.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

any scores will do pay the dues and step forward. now if you want to compete againest them in doors on a 300 round, you better be able to shoot 300 and 57 or more Xs


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

moeman1 said:


> What score's do a pro need to shoot indoor & outdoor.


Right now there is no minimum score requirement. You can join the Pro class at anytime.
You do need to be an NFAA Member in good standing, and you do need another Pro to sign off on your card the first time.

To be "winning" your score needs to be essentially perfect in every realm. Vegas style - guys are routinely posting 28-30x 300's, Indoor Blue Face 60X 300's are the norm, and on a field course you need to clean it to win at Nationals. At Sectional and State levels the scores only vary a slight amount but not much, depends on your area.

To be competitive and have fun, well.... thats a whole 'nuther topic. 

Hope to see you join soon-

CHuck


----------

